# What to wear at a hot-n-humid show?



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I normally just put foundation on my "icky spots" and then leave it at that. Otherwise it would all come off, and thats just gross. (And not all 20 somethings have perfect skin either btw....)_

_Or try tinted moisturizer._

_But really...its a horse show. Who cares? I am much more concerned about if I am going to have to take an extra show shirt because of sweating then worrying about makeup._


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

They do make waterproof foundations.

Waterproof foundation makeup

I myself personally dont care too much about make up when I ride.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah I just assume my make up is going to melt off during those summer shows. I just wear a little light foundation with lots of powder, a very long lasting lipstick and call it good. When it's that hot and i'm wearing all those layers, i really stop caring.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I normally just wear eyeliner, mascara, and a lip balm that has a good SPF number on it. I feel like, especially on hot days, that foundation chokes your skin. It literally feels like my skin can't breathe and that's an ickier feeling than sweating IMO. Chances are people are watching your riding not looking at your face. =D Plus no one's skin is flawless  Just have fun =)


----------

